# Blue Clay Bike Park WIlmington



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

HI. I've got a mountain biking question: My family is going to Topsail Island this week for a beach trip. Has anyone ridden at Blue Clay Bike Park in WIlmington? Is it worth it for me to schlep my Stumpjumper down to NC, or should I just lay on the beach and drink beer? Thanks, Andy


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

oops, didn't mean to double post.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

AndyP. said:


> HI. I've got a mountain biking question: My family is going to Topsail Island this week for a beach trip. Has anyone ridden at Blue Clay Bike Park in WIlmington? Is it worth it for me to schlep my Stumpjumper down to NC, or should I just lay on the beach and drink beer? Thanks, Andy


I haven't ridden Blue Clay, but it got some pretty good reviews here: http://trianglemtb.com/
Click on Forums then search on Blue Clay Wilmington


----------



## dustoff67 (Jul 16, 2008)

*approved by Sir bikes alot*

Some friends of mine ride there frequently. Nice trails but flat so they tell me.

Check out this link.


http://www.sirbikesalot.com/entry.php?fid=56


----------

